# New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl?



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

Can I use the pink coolant that the newer audis use in my 4k, or is that new stuff for alluminum raditors?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (Bboble)*

Yes, you can use the new pink stuiff, but do NOT mix it in with the existing blue. Do a complete flush first...but if you're doing a complete flush anyway...you can also use GM Dexcool (orange) and it's less than 1/2 the price of the pink stuff...


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (duandcc)*

That works perfect, because I happend to have some of the pink expensive coolant laying around, and I just picked up some distilled water, so I am good to go!!!


----------



## OilSpotz (May 14, 2001)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (Bboble)*

Existing blue? I thought coolant was green??


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (OilSpotz)*

The dealer calls the early antifreeze blue - and they charge you extra for the privilege


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (OilSpotz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OilSpotz* »_Existing blue? I thought coolant was green??

Should NOT be that bright green stuff. Blue = OK, Orange = OK, Pink = OK Green = NOT OK. The "green stuff" has phosphates in it that will pit/corode the aluminum in your head. Get that stuff out of your car ASAP.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_
Should NOT be that bright green stuff. Blue = OK, Orange = OK, Pink = OK Green = NOT OK. The "green stuff" has phosphates in it that will pit/corode the aluminum in your head. Get that stuff out of your car ASAP.
interesting. thats what all my cars have had in them and that's all my company puts in the pre pink coolant audis


----------



## OilSpotz (May 14, 2001)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (duandcc)*

DuandCC - See, now thats what i always thought too. Everyone is always telling me, no no the green stuff is ok. Regardless I always get the "sierra" stuff which claims to be safe for aluminum heads.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (OilSpotz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OilSpotz* »_DuandCC - See, now thats what i always thought too. Everyone is always telling me, no no the green stuff is ok. [/img] 

No offense, but promise me you will never listen to anything those people tell you ever again. Standard green antifreeze is never ok to put in any engine (not just Audi) that has aluminum in it (or in the radiator). It's a simple matter of chemistry...phosphates react with impurities in the watter and pit/corode aluminum. You would actually be OK if you NEVER used tap and only used steam distilled water and could be sure there were no contaminates in the system...but what are the chances of there being no contaminates in the coolant passages of a 15+ year old engine? 


_Modified by duandcc at 2:07 PM 11-16-2004_


----------



## OilSpotz (May 14, 2001)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (duandcc)*

Thats why i bought the sierra.







Claimed to be safe on aluminum and since it was all that i could get at the moment, i went with it. My rad has a crack in it that needs to be repaired so ill do the switch when i repair that this / next week. Whats widely avalable that will work good? I say widely avalable due to the fact that my local auto stores are limited to autozone, advance and napa. Thanks!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (OilSpotz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OilSpotz* »_TWhats widely avalable that will work good? I say widely avalable due to the fact that my local auto stores are limited to autozone, advance and napa. Thanks!

Dexcool is available just about everywhere. I got mine at AutoZone...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_
No offense, but promise me you will never listen to anything those people tell you ever again. Standard green antifreeze is never ok to put in any engine (not just Audi) that has aluminum in it (or in the radiator). It's a simple matter of chemistry...phosphates react with impurities in the watter and pit/corode aluminum. You would actually be OK if you NEVER used tap and only used steam distilled water and could be sure there were no contaminates in the system...but what are the chances of there being no contaminates in the coolant passages of a 15+ year old engine? 

hmmmm, we use tap water with green or pink coolant


----------



## OilSpotz (May 14, 2001)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (duandcc)*

Sweet, ill pick some up then. If this junk breaks it so help me.......


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_hmmmm, we use tap water with green or pink coolant









Tap with pink = OK... But tap with green is a no-no in any car with aluminum. I'm sure in the short term it won't do any harm, we're talking years here, not weeks...


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (duandcc)*

I've never seen the consequences of the incorrect antifreeze in an Audi motor, but John Larson on the 20v list has had to replace heads before due to corrosion in the water passages. Of course, he's been wrenching longer than I've been stomping on this good green Earth


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (billzcat1)*

I had heard of a CGT that originally had blue in it, and the owner bought some pink and poured it in.....
Kind of a jello like consitency was the end result...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (Sepp)*

Yup, pink + blue = mudd (in color and cnsistancy). http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## OilSpotz (May 14, 2001)

*Re: New pink Audi Coolant in 5 Cyl? (duandcc)*

Whats up with the prestone "all vehicles" formula? I dont understand its purpose since its just as expensive as the dexcool!


----------



## CP2 (Dec 8, 2004)

Very interesting regarding the Green coolant. My 90Q has green coolant - and my previous car, an Eagle Talon TSi AWD - with an Aluminum head/iron block also used Green Coolant. I've worked on and helped a lot of folks with those cars (DSMs), and no one has ever said anything about not using Green coolant - in fact, to my knowledge, that's what Mitsu/Eagle shipped them with from the factory! 
Although I have heard bad things about Dexcool...

In any case, something isn't lining up in this thread.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (CP2)*

I ran dexcool in my s4 for a short time, and read something somewhere that it wasn't the best for the car, so I had it flushed, and have been using VAG blue.
Who really knows?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*

the thing is that you can't mix the two. If you have pink or dexcool, make sure there is no blue or green in the system. Mixed together, they will congeal into a nasty brown goo that clogs up the radiator, hoses and passages. If you do a full flush, then you can run which ever you want, just don't mix them. I've always used green and just flush it every two years. Pretty much all coolant these days is phosphate free, so you shouldn't have to worry. 
Prestone does have a newer coolant out that can be mixed with anything, i'll probably use it next time.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (blkaudicq)*

It's not really phosphate that's the problenm, it's silicates, so you also have to ensure whatever you are running is silicate free...


----------

